# CENTRAL TEXAS BOTTLE/JAR/INSULATOR/POTTERY/BREWERIANA/ADVERTISING, AND COLLECTIBLES SHOW



## webe992

The Austin antique bottle, jar and collectors club invites everyone
to our 4th Annual buy, sell and trade show. In addition to antique
bottles and jars, there will be a wide variety of collectibles that
will include advertising memorabilia, cans, signs, breweriana,
crocks/pottery, insulators, country store items, vintage toys and
much more. No Firearms. This is a do not miss event for collectors,
dealers, buyers, sellers or simply those of you that appreciate
items from a bygone era. To make it even more tempting, we’re
offering free admission to the public. Hope to see you there.

Flyer Attached


----------



## nhpharm

I'll see you there!


----------



## webe992

Had a pretty good show this year. Came home with quite a few good Central Texas bottles: 3 different McNamara Candy manufacturer crown tops, an Austin coke and Dr Pepper, Miller’s, Austin Ice, a Brenham, Cameron, Granger, LaGrange, 2 New Braunfels, Rockdale, and San Antonio. Hutches from Austin, Dallas, Georgetown, Lockhart, Marlin and Waco. Finally a few Austin drugstores: Oscar Samostz, 3 Chiles, and an awesome Dr Tobins.


----------



## nhpharm

I was too busy selling to scout out much at the show but did get a nice Galveston druggist dose glass and a nice Houston mini-jug.  It was an awesome show!


----------

